# Anal Plugs



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

Besides 1 person who has used anal plugs on this forum, anyone else given it a try? I found 2 companies that make plugs. Renew Medical makes the most promising sounding one in my opinion. They are called Renew Inserts, made of silicone, soft, flexible, so they contour to the rectum as you move around. They have a double seal for inside and outside the rectum. Coloplast makes the Peristeen Anal Plug that seals from the inside.

I am going to try to get my colorectal doctor to prescribe me the Renew Inserts. The video on the website shows how it works: https://renew-medical.com/about-renew-inserts/


----------



## dentalpaul (Dec 29, 2021)

Did you ever give the plug a try, I am thinking seriously about it,
Thanks


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Anyone Try anything like this?


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Never mind, I would not try this!

There have to be better solutions, I would just explode, leaving my entrails in ribbons all over the office cubicle!


----------

